# any experience working with professional marketing/branding agencies?



## ...danoe (Jan 4, 2009)

Y'allz,

I'm relatively new to this site and only started asking questions and joining in on posts recently as I've spent most of my time reading the useful threads and _featuretts_. I have found this forum exceptionally helpful and appreciate the community out there that shares the knowledge, thank you all very much.

I'm thinking of contracting a branding/marketing consultancy and an advertising agency to manifest the comprehensive marketing/advertising plan that is already in my business plan. The reason for this is because a) I haven't got much time as I am doing everything solo and b) because I haven't a degree in marketing nor advertising.

...If anyone has any stories or experience with said agencies please post them as I am confident it would be of much interest to both myself and other members to read

Regards,

Teddy Le Scholar


----------



## ein (Jan 19, 2009)

I gotta say man, I'd be careful. I've worked in ad agencies and the like for a long time and 9 times out of 10 we simply spend the clients money and give them back their own ideas!

You say you don't have a degree in marketing, but you have much more than that - a stake in and a passion for your brand. Marketing is a black art and no one ever really knows what will work, there are only really best case scenario's, most of which you can organize yourself. Even the most successful agencies will not ensure success, so why not save yourself some money? 

I'd say getting some shirts to some cool local people/agents/bands/athletes/local press/whatever would be money better spent.

I don't mean to be dismissive, but there isn't that much to it all really. Think of: who, what, where, when and how and you'll have all you need. Without knowing your plans I doubt there will be any tv or radio advertising involved, leaving only web and print. You probably know where your brand will suit, so why pay someone to reiterate your thoughts?

If you really want help contact a university near you and see if the students would like to help - you'll get more enthusiasm and it will cost you a lot less! Otherwise, there's a great book called 'Personality Not Included'. It's sure to give you some good ideas that are well beyond the realm of most agencies.


----------



## ...danoe (Jan 4, 2009)

appreciate the reply Corey, makes it so much more potent coming from someone who was in the industry, I've spoken to a few people regarding this matter and they all seem to reverberate what your saying. Go it alone.

I think for most people though it's more of a time issue rather then anything else really, I was hellbent on employing professionals to help me concoct some unconventional marketing and advertising strategies however given the recent feedback, I think i'm going to opt for going it alone. 

I'll check out a review of that book you suggested too, appreciate it champ.


----------



## Gearhead (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with Corey, agencies are generally useless and the people in them don't have the first clue to creating good marketing. They're a money pit, especially for small businesses. 

That said, going it alone -- without becoming a serious student of marketing -- is going to make the uphill battle even steeper.

You're going to need to read, study and surround yourself with others who know what they're talking about so you can quickly get up to speed.

(It also gives you the ability to call-out agencies when they try feeding you BS, since you'll know what works when it comes to your marketing.)

I'm still new here, but this place looks like a good start for finding others who've been in the trenches.

Feel free to PM me with your marketing/ad plan if you'd like another set of eyes. I can give it a quick look and give you some pointers to help you keep moving forward.

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## ein (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad it was of some help. I'd be happy to help with any plans or ideas you have.


----------

